# RESOLVED HP dv9000 Wireless Issues



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

My sister in law just purchased a new HP Pavillion dv9000 laptop with Vista. I have tried on 2 separate Linksys wireless systems and can not get this thing to connect to the internet. Originally, I thought it was the laptop and returned it but I'm still having the same issues. I keep getting a messaage limited connectivity, can't connect to internet. If I run a wire directly to the laptop, it will access the internet. I have spent more hours online with Linksys tech support than I care to imagine and am at my wits end.:upset:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

Hi, :wave:

First, lets go through some pre-troubleshooting steps:

First, temporarily disable all security settings on the router. Additionally, disable all firewalls on the computer trying to connect.

Now, go into the command prompt, and post the results of the command below :

```
ipconfig /all
```
Finally, test to see if you are actually connected to the router. Type this command into the command prompt and see if you can get a successful ping:

```
ping 192.168.1.1
```
Where 192.168.1.1 is the default gateway address of the router (it usually is, but if you set it to something else, use that).

I am moving you to networking support so you can get better help there.


----------



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\USERS\DEA>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Dea-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Con
nection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-19-D2-59-D4-63
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5955:e0f5:bdf5:d5a%9(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.13.90(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 251664850
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) PRO/1000 PL Network Connection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-16-36-F2-77-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:



Microsoft(R) Windows DOS
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1990-2001.

C:\USERS\DEA>ping 192.168.1.1

Pinging 192.168.1.1 with 32 bytes of data:

PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.
PING: transmit failed, error code 1231.

Ping statistics for 192.168.1.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 0, Lost = 4 (100% loss),

C:\USERS\DEA>
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.hsd1.fl.comcast.net.
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{126598AA-E626-482B-897D-7D0F42FC6
D5D}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:169.254.13.90%12(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\USERS\DEA>


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

Disable encryption on the router to get connected, then configure encryption as a separate step.


----------



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*



johnwill said:


> Disable encryption on the router to get connected, then configure encryption as a separate step.


Ok so that I understand correctly. I should disable the security on my desktop. Log on with the laptop, reconfig router security on laptop and save settings & reboot?


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

Right, but you don't have to reboot after configuring to connect with no encryption on the laptop.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

Actually, you configure the encryption on the router, the laptop will follow along with whatever encryption is on the source of the connection. You need to fix this on the router. :smile:


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

Correct. One thing you need though is an update for WPA2-PSK support in XP.
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...2F-D52B-4F84-ACE8-F7FC20195769&displaylang=en

If Windows remembered encryption settings for a different form (such as WEP) for a specific wireless network, then I believe you have to change the encryption settings or have Windows forget the settings (don't quote me on that one though, I'm not positive).


----------



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

The issue has been resolved, thanks for the assistance.


----------



## TheMatt (May 9, 2006)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*

You're welcome. :smile:

What did you do to resolve it?


----------



## Toniok2k (Jan 15, 2007)

*Re: HP dv9000 Wireless Issues*



TheMatt said:


> What did you do to resolve it?


Turns out I was entering the key phrase instead of the key on the login when connecting to the server.


----------

